# NJ States scores ?



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah right....They can't even hand out the awards without screwing up......Good luck..lol


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

We can't hand out awards right when the ARCHERS don't check their class as all should know to do.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Then guess what.....their card is invalid. Simple.


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Any word on when the results will be posted somewhere? Can't be that difficult.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

All the info was not sent to VP of Field by the host club so we are trying to get the info and will post asap.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

The shoot was more than a week ago. The same Bulls#*t went on with the Indoor state scores. Maybe just easier to not have a state shoot.


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Here they are:

http://www.sfaa-nj.com/newsite/2010OutdoorStates.pdf


----------



## TheAngryArcher (Sep 6, 2010)

Stihlpro said:


> The shoot was more than a week ago. The same Bulls#*t went on with the Indoor state scores. Maybe just easier to not have a state shoot.


You sure are not acting like a pro! Quit your wining and figure out a way to maybe help out, go to meetings for the Sfaa, make suggestions to improve archery in this state!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

capemaybowman said:


> All the info was not sent to VP of Field by the host club so we are trying to get the info and will post asap.



Bill, I think what we need is an SOP for clubs running the shoots. There is usually some one different each time & they don't have a handle on it. 
This seems to go on almost every year. 
I realize that half of the people don't know what their class is. They sign up wrong , keep them in the class they sign up with if they are in a higher class. If they are in a lower class , DQ them. 
I wish you would have had the meeting this week when Doug & my self would have been there. We have changed meeting dates many times in the past . I don't know what was so important to keep it this time. 
It seems that there are to many thin skins here. 
Also it would be nice to have the NJ people on AT use their real names instead of BS names. I guess it is always better to take pot shots at people when no one knows who you are.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

TheAngryArcher said:


> You sure are not acting like a pro! Quit your wining and figure out a way to maybe help out, go to meetings for the Sfaa, make suggestions to improve archery in this state!


Thanks AA .


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

brtesite said:


> Bill, I think what we need is an SOP for clubs running the shoots. There is usually some one different each time & they don't have a handle on it.
> This seems to go on almost every year.
> I realize that half of the people don't know what their class is. They sign up wrong , keep them in the class they sign up with if they are in a higher class. If they are in a lower class , DQ them.
> I wish you would have had the meeting this week when Doug & my self would have been there. We have changed meeting dates many times in the past . I don't know what was so important to keep it this time.
> ...


There is a SOP and proper forms but some people think they can use their own. Meeting date was kept the same as others could not make it this week.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

TheAngryArcher said:


> You sure are not acting like a pro! Quit your wining and figure out a way to maybe help out, go to meetings for the Sfaa, make suggestions to improve archery in this state!


I have made suggestions but it would be too much work for everyone I guess. I gave up trying to fix this state 2 years ago. All the other states I shoot in don't have these problems. They are well run and very organized. Maybe you guys should do some research and embrace new ideas instead of doing what you want when you want. Why do you think the turnout is so poor each year....It's because of how each and every Championship is run. Just like the [email protected]#k 3-D states in 2009. This years turnout was poor BECAUSE of the way THAT shoot was run. OPEN your eyes dude. I am professional everywhere I go. Don't get your panties in a bunch just because I am the ONLY one that has the balls to say it. I don't hide behind screen names so when your ready to talk face to face let me know. Until then don't be a *****.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

nekro_letum said:


> Here they are:
> 
> http://www.sfaa-nj.com/newsite/2010OutdoorStates.pdf


Thank you. And BTW......NICE job kicking ass at states this year!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

brtesite said:


> Bill, I think what we need is an SOP for clubs running the shoots. There is usually some one different each time & they don't have a handle on it.
> This seems to go on almost every year.
> I realize that half of the people don't know what their class is. They sign up wrong , keep them in the class they sign up with if they are in a higher class. If they are in a lower class , DQ them.
> I wish you would have had the meeting this week when Doug & my self would have been there. We have changed meeting dates many times in the past . I don't know what was so important to keep it this time.
> ...


Very well put Mike. Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## Wheels (Jul 9, 2003)

Record the scores on a PC at the shoot, email them to the VP of Field that night at the latest and then the VP of Field can post them as soon as he/she gets them. That should take no more than 24 hours to post. Use the technology!!


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Wheels said:


> Record the scores on a PC at the shoot, email them to the VP of Field that night at the latest and then the VP of Field can post them as soon as he/she gets them. That should take no more than 24 hours to post. Use the technology!!


Wheels, that is a process that is in the works, still being fine tuned. Everyone just needs to be on board with the process.


----------



## nekro_letum (May 31, 2007)

Stihlpro said:


> Thank you. And BTW......NICE job kicking ass at states this year!


Thanks man! You too!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

John As you know every thing can't be fixed at once if you were more involved you would see we are trying to make changes but some take time. As far as the 3-D shoot this year we had more shotters than last year due to the changes we made there. As you should know I got involved to help make changes and have help make some that hopfully will make things better but some involved resist change and fight it just because they don't like who is offering the new ideas. If the club members don't get involved with how their clubs are represented than changes will never take place. Every one wants change but no one wants to step up and help make it happen the just want to cry that things are no good.


----------

